# Best wax for a red car



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

Anyone recommend a good wax please. I want something that will make car shine nice. I'm new here so be gently please


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

budget price?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Odk' newly released glamour

Say no more


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

depends on your budget

if low budget ~20, i would get some Collinite 845 or FK2685
if ~50 i guess would try the ODK Glamour


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Get a 50ml of glamour and check out kimos pics when he used it onhis red polo.


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

I can stretch to £50


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

Ok thanks I'll order some odk


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

but remember it's a show wax.
it will give you the LOOKS but you can't wait much durability out of it (imho)


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

Do it not last that long


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

A better looking wax usually doesn't last as long as a dull but durable one 

You'll easy see 2 months out of it


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh ok cool I'm happy with that. Will i need anything else


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Dodojuice Orange crush used to be the go to wax for red cars. 

Or just follow the latest crowd & get the product of the moment like above


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

well, as anyone on this forum will tell you: it's all in the preparation. so your car paint should be in good shape anyway


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

It's washed weekly but I've never used a clay bar on it


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

it looks nice!

do remember to tell us your findings on ODK Glamour, if you go that path


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

greymda said:


> well, as anyone on this forum will tell you: it's all in the preparation. so your car paint should be in good shape anyway


A lot of people say that but I've used waxes, especially show waxes on swirly as **** cars and they still alter the gloss levels loads lol


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

you, cheater


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

has to be tried and tested vics red


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

talk about hype,so many votes for ODK Glamour and its only been on sale for a couple of days.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

^ lol couldn't agree more - wait till its forgotten about next month & people are like 'who's odk???'


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> talk about hype,so many votes for ODK Glamour and its only been on sale for a couple of days.


Been using it for a year tbh


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> talk about hype,so many votes for ODK Glamour and its only been on sale for a couple of days.


In fairness to kimo73 he did have the benefit of testing this wax prior to its official launch.

He also submitted his review on the ODK forum back in July last year I believe.

So my guess is people have purchased this wax based on that review.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

c4 loeb said:


> It's washed weekly but I've never used a clay bar on it


By this picture  get some Prima Amigo before everything ! 
The classic choice for red Colour is Victoria Concours wax 3.oz


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Claying most important step :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Wax is wax not really colour specific unless colour charged,get what you consider best value for yourself.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

i bought my odk glamour not only cause of kimos review,but i respect dans background,if i dont like the wax or its not lived up to the hype,i will gladly state that on here


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

No need spend a fortune. If you want an all in one which will also hide swirls very well try Bilthamber Autobalm if you are willing to put the effort into getting the knack of applying. It was flavour of the year once and works great on red and is very cheap. 

If it must be a wax then any decent one will do the job just check its not got heavy solvents in it if applying over a glaze or filler polish. 

all said and done Autoglym Super Resin Polish will last 2 months easily and provide brilliant results for a couple of pints of beer money.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Dodo juice Orange Crush looks great over Dodo Lime Prime on red paint. Vics Concours although a great wax darkens the paint too much for me on my red paintwork. I also suggest you take a look at BMD Sirius or Morpheus - a show wax and a show wax with durability respectively.. They do 50ml pots for £25.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Kimo73 said:


> Been using it for a year tbh


ODK is a favorite of yours and yes you have tried it but none of the others have,


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Vics Red 3oz and Prima Amigo, get both for £35 from CYC, a fantastic combo on red


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> i bought my odk glamour not only cause of kimos review,but i respect dans background,if i dont like the wax or its not lived up to the hype,i will gladly state that on here


dont get me wrong i'm not saying its a bad wax or claiming there a poor company as there very far from it. by hype i mean people who havent used it are recommending it to others without any experience of it.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

it always was that way around here

waves of hypes, waves of hypes


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> has to be tried and tested vics red


+1 would love to see what vics red can do on that c4

As an alternative, and also reasonably priced & easy to use - dodo acrylic spritz. imh looks impressive on the mini in this review:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267654


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

http://www.monzacarcare.com/zymol-zymol/zymol-rouge-carnauba-wax/0/

thats all I'm saying you ask best for red car theres a red wax by a decent brand zymol


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Clean ocd said:


> http://www.monzacarcare.com/zymol-zymol/zymol-rouge-carnauba-wax/0/
> 
> thats all I'm saying you ask best for red car theres a red wax by a decent brand zymol


Too expensive though, he said he can only stretch to £50



c4 loeb said:


> I can stretch to £50


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

chewy_ said:


> Too expensive though, he said he can only stretch to £50


thats 1 search quickly done can find cheaper else where :thumb: which I'm not doing the searching for them ,they can do that as they are wanting "best wax for red car " and also that was just quoted can stretch to 50 didn't say couldn't stretch further


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Clean ocd said:


> thats 1 search quickly done can find cheaper else where :thumb: which I'm not doing the searching for them ,they can do that as they are wanting "best wax for red car " and also that was just quoted can stretch to 50 didn't say couldn't stretch further


Fair enough. On a side note, I would be curious to see what that zymol wax that you recommended can do on a red car:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Clean ocd said:


> http://www.monzacarcare.com/zymol-zymol/zymol-rouge-carnauba-wax/0/
> 
> thats all I'm saying you ask best for red car theres a red wax by a decent brand zymol


tried it, there are better options :thumb:


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

chewy_ said:


> Fair enough. On a side note, I would be curious to see what that zymol wax that you recommended can do on a red car:thumb:


guess soon see if he takes the recommendation :wave:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> tried it, there are better options :thumb:


Vics red?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> Vics red?


:thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

vics is stunning imo,a cheaper version of pinnacle sov

up there in my best waxes regardless of price


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

sorry i have to completely disagree , zymol highly researched company isn't going to be out done by a wax at 30-40 quid , not saying vics isn't a good wax just zymol has a more of a edge over the vics but each person has different opinion and comments , you commented on odk only out for month who's to say that its not any better or even better than vics or zymol , i rate zymol as been around for years tried and tested and can't fault them if there products weren't any good they certainly wouldn't be around especially for the time they have has got something to say for itself


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> :thumb:


I know your a big fan of Vics red  It is a lovely wax, soft and silky to the touch and accompanied in a very nice jar.:thumb: I've never seen it on a red car, but would really like to.



ADSCLIOCUP said:


> vics is stunning imo,a cheaper version of pinnacle sov
> 
> up there in my best waxes regardless of price


I would love to see how Pinnacle Souveran looks on a red car. My car is black as you know, and Souveran is the best looking wax on my car. The car just pops with Souveran layered on there.

With price taken into consideration though, Victoria waxes 6oz jars are half the price .. and their waxes are top quality. Never seen Vics Red or Souveran on a red car, but would love to see them in a 50/50 on a red coloured car like the c4 posted on this thread :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Clean ocd said:


> sorry i have to completely disagree , zymol highly researched company isn't going to be out done by a wax at 30-40 quid , not saying vics isn't a good wax just zymol has a more of a edge over the vics but each person has different opinion and comments , you commented on odk only out for month who's to say that its not any better or even better than vics or zymol , i rate zymol as been around for years tried and tested and can't fault them if there products weren't any good they certainly wouldn't be around especially for the time they have has got something to say for itself


have you used the zymol red?.have you used vics red?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Clean ocd said:


> sorry i have to completely disagree , zymol highly researched company isn't going to be out done by a wax at 30-40 quid , not saying vics isn't a good wax just zymol has a more of a edge over the vics but each person has different opinion and comments , *you commented on odk only out for month who's to say that its not any better or even better than vics or zymol ,* i rate zymol as been around for years tried and tested and can't fault them if there products weren't any good they certainly wouldn't be around especially for the time they have has got something to say for itself


its only just come out and there are people recommending it without even using it, my comment was on the hype not the product and not the product its self


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> have you used the zymol red?.have you used vics red?





cheekymonkey said:


> its only just come out and there are people recommending it without even using it, my comment was on the hype not the product and not the product its self


only products not used is odk so :thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Clean ocd said:


> zymol highly researched company isn't going to be out done by a wax at 30-40 quid


Hey, Zymol is a great brand:thumb:there are not many companies out there that can pull off charging a couple of grand for a wax like zymol vintage.

I woudn't look too much into the pricing though, the Victoria waxes are quality and I have all 4 of them. Collectors and Chaos are my personal favourites on my black car, but each to their own.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Clean ocd said:


> only products not used is odk so :thumb:


then you would know that wax is for single stage paint, it mutes flake.Infact zymol make other waxes which is better on red paint :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Vic's Red. Check out showroom page 21 Rolls Royce detail mate. I have used this wax many times and found it works best on top of Meguaires #7 show glaze, both by hand app.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

chewy_ said:


> I know your a big fan of Vics red  It is a lovely wax, soft and silky to the touch and accompanied in a very nice jar.:thumb: I've never seen it on a red car, but would really like to.
> 
> I would love to see how Pinnacle Souveran looks on a red car. My car is black as you know, and Souveran is the best looking wax on my car. The car just pops with Souveran layered on there.
> 
> With price taken into consideration though, Victoria waxes 6oz jars are half the price .. and their waxes are top quality. Never seen Vics Red or Souveran on a red car, but would love to see them in a 50/50 on a red coloured car like the c4 posted on this thread :thumb:


Vic's red on a red car is:argie:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I used Prima Amigo and Vics Red on this


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

They all do the same thing...buy what your budget allows.


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

Ok thanks all for recommending me some good waxes.I've taken some notes and will be reviewing them today.


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

AndyA4TDI said:


> I used Prima Amigo and Vics Red on this


It looks great on it. What car is it


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

this is a light machine polish with m205 then just for kicks a layer of srb then last stage harly wax


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

supraGZaerotop said:


> this is a light machine polish with m205 then just for kicks a layer of srb then last stage harly wax


Looks pukka I'll have a look at that now.


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> vics is stunning imo,a cheaper version of pinnacle sov
> 
> up there in my best waxes regardless of price


http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/victoria-wax/victoria-wax-3oz-concours-wax/prod_312.html

Is that it


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

thats it m8 go for that theres a discount code as wel on here


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

c4 loeb said:


> It looks great on it. What car is it


Nissan GT-86 i guess


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

DWO5 is the code if you wasnt aware and enjoy the wax


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

c4 loeb said:


> It looks great on it. What car is it


Toyota GT86


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

My leon cupra r with Vics red on.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

On non metallic red cars I like Autoglym hd wax. Not my favourite wax as it doesn't smell nice or spread that easily but it's damn good at what it does.m


----------



## lsg60 (Jan 22, 2012)

50 cal's filler glaze and pentawax


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

nice job!


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Another vote for Vics Red:

It gives a great glossy shine!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

If you want a darkened look and dripping wet look then Vics concours will do, but for a more warmer depth and greater durability wolfgang fusion looks great on solid reds but is extra.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Gotta love these threads... "Which wax is best?" "What shampoo is the best?"


----------



## Ashburner (Mar 7, 2015)

Collinite 845 was always used on my old red car, and it provided good protection and just seemed to be made for the red paint


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Collinite 915 and Bilt Hamber Finis wax have both been on my red mk7 golf. Would say 915 has the edge on gloss but finis wax is easier to use and so far seems to be lasting longer. Both look really good on solid red.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

You will struggle to tell the difference between most of them. The differences between them all are very small. I used to always say vics concours on red but I pulled it out again a few months ago and tried it on a wing and it looked no different to the door next to it which had another product on.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> You will struggle to tell the difference between most of them. The differences between them all are very small. I used to always say vics concours on red but I pulled it out again a few months ago and tried it on a wing and it looked no different to the door next to it which had another product on.


you must of applied it wrong


----------

